
A Google self-driving car was involved in crash in Mt. View today - prostoalex
https://techcrunch.com/2016/09/23/a-google-self-driving-car-crashed-in-mt-view-today/?ncid=rss&utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Techcrunch+%28TechCrunch%29
======
danielvf
Tldr: A human driver ran a red light and hit the Google car.

